# A Different ‘Darkness at Noon’



## Costas (Mar 28, 2016)

(Michael Scammell / NYRB)

There was no doubt. Weßel had stumbled across a copy of the German manuscript of Koestler’s masterpiece.
(...)
Koestler planned to escape to England and pressed Hardy—who had attended a German school in The Hague where her father was a diplomat—into translating his novel into English before it was too late. She did so at top speed and at times virtually as he wrote it. In her journal she describes herself bent over a tiny table behind a curtain strung down the middle of their studio apartment, while Koestler wrote furiously at the kitchen table on the other side.
(...)
The sum total of these mistranslations and omissions (of which I’ve given only a few examples) is overwhelming (...)
(...)
Now we no longer have the excuse of being denied the original text. It’s not only possible, but in my view imperative, that someone undertake a new translation that will communicate the book’s artistic qualities more accurately and offer a richer and more nuanced account of Koestler’s complex narrative.


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2016)

Άντε! Μακάρι και στα ελληνικά. :clap:

Και να 'χουμε να κόβουμε και να ράβουμε εμείς οι μεταφραστές.

Και να συζητάμε γιατί και πώς η _Σκοτεινιά το μεσημέρι_ έγινε στα ελληνικά _Το μηδέν και το άπειρο_.


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2016)

Ναι, πολύ κουφός τίτλος ο ελληνικός.


----------



## rogne (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=668284

Το 1945 μεταφράζεται στα γαλλικά με τον τίτλο _Le zéro et l'infini_ (_Το μηδέν και το άπειρο_), τίτλο με τον οποίο καθιερώθηκε το έργο και στα ελληνικά, με την πρώτη μετάφραση του Αλέξανδρου Κοτζιά στις εκδόσεις Γαλαξίας το 1960.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 1, 2016)

Earion said:


> Και να συζητάμε γιατί και πώς η _Σκοτεινιά το μεσημέρι_ έγινε στα ελληνικά _Το μηδέν και το άπειρο_.



Ναι, όταν το πρωτοδιάβασα είχα σκεφτεί ως τίτλο _Καταχνιά το καταμεσήμερο_ (όχι απολύτως ακριβής, αλλά αρκετά παραστατικός και μέσα στο πνεύμα του συγγραφέα) και είχα θεωρήσει ότι ο τίτλος _Το μηδέν και το άπειρο_ δεν ήταν απλά άστοχος αλλά και υπονομευτικός, διότι παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε μεταμοντέρνο φιλοσοφικό πόνημα και όχι σε μια ζοφερή καταγγελία του σταλινισμού. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι οι πρωταίτοι της άστοχης απόδοσης ήταν οι Γάλλοι, οπότε τα πράγματα μπήκαν στη θέση τους. Βέβαια, μπορεί μεταμοντερνισμός και Γαλλία να πάνε πακέτο, αλλά αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί την υιοθέτηση του γαλλικού τίτλου στην ελληνική έκδοση.


----------



## rogne (Apr 1, 2016)

Είναι πολύ νωρίς το '45 για να μιλάμε για μεταμοντερνισμό ή έστω για μεταμοντέρνες τάσεις στη Γαλλία. Χωρίς να το 'χω ψάξει, θεωρώ πιθανό (ή και πιθανότατο) ότι "Το μηδέν και το άπειρο" σαν τίτλος παραπέμπει, προφανώς ειρωνικά, στο (πρόσφατο, τότε) "Το είναι και το μηδέν" του Σαρτρ.

Και, για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, μεταμοντερνισμός και Γαλλία δεν πάνε πακέτο. Εγώ θα 'λεγα μάλλον ότι μεταμοντερνισμός = σύγχρονη γαλλική φιλοσοφία α λα αμερικάνικα.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 1, 2016)

rogne said:


> Είναι πολύ νωρίς το '45 για να μιλάμε για μεταμοντερνισμό ή έστω για μεταμοντέρνες τάσεις στη Γαλλία. Χωρίς να το 'χω ψάξει, θεωρώ πιθανό (ή και πιθανότατο) ότι "Το μηδέν και το άπειρο" σαν τίτλος παραπέμπει, προφανώς ειρωνικά, στο (πρόσφατο, τότε) "Το είναι και το μηδέν" του Σαρτρ.



Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με την εξήγησή σου, αλλά και πάλι ο τίτλος παραπέμπει σε φιλοσοφικό και όχι λογοτεχνικό έργο. Αυτό κυρίως εννοούσα. Βάλε Σαρτρ αντί για Ντεριντά (αν και δεν νομίζω ότι το 1945 είναι αργά για να μιλήσουμε για μεταμοντερνισμό).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2016)

Παρντόν, τι σχέση έχει ο Σαρτρ με τον μεταμοντερνισμό; Ακόμα και με τον (προσωπικό μάλλον) ορισμό του Κονδύλη (ως έλλειψη κέντρου και ιεραρχημένης κοσμοεικόνας, αντίθετα με τον μοντερνισμό)...


----------



## panadeli (Apr 1, 2016)

Μα δεν είπα ότι ο Σαρτρ έχει σχέση με τον μεταμοντερνισμό!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2016)

Παρντόν (bis), μπερδεύτηκα :)


----------



## rogne (Apr 20, 2016)

Αυτή την Κυριακή θα έχει κάτι να πει επί του θέματος ένας καλός συνάδελφος: http://smed-seminaria.blogspot.gr/2016/04/24.html


----------

